# PC buying advice



## yvsmadhav (Jul 2, 2014)

Have  Dell FullHD display.Want a small form factor PC for browsing the net,office work, watching videos and listening to music. Want to install Linux-Ubuntu or Mint.Want something that looks like MacMini.

What about NUC and Zotac?

Help required over the components-Models,Specifications and Prices.

Thanks


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 2, 2014)

Fill this form first *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## yvsmadhav (Jul 3, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> Fill this form first *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html



1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Surf the internet,Create and edit documents,Create blog posts,listen music,watch videos,wireless connectivity,a media server 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:20K

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:NO

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:LINUX

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:250 GB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:No have Dell S2240L

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Have wireless Keyboard and Mouse,UPS

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:within 6 months

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:By an assembler

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally? 

Ans:Open to buying from online shops

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:small form factor


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 3, 2014)

> 8. When are you planning to buy the system?
> Ans:within 6 months



Confirm on a date please. Will you buy as soon as a config is fixed? 6 months is a huge time for the world of technology to completely change face. Prices will be irrelevent and products suggested right now will be obsolete.


----------



## yvsmadhav (Jul 3, 2014)

What if the PC is going to be assembled in a week's time?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 3, 2014)

i3 4130 - 6.8k
gigabyte h81m s2ph - 4.2k
kingston hyperx fury 4gb - 2.7k/corsair vengeance /gskill ripjawsX
wd blue 1tb - 3.5k
antec vp450p - 2.6k/seasonic ss400bt - 2.4k/antec bp300p - 1.8k
local cabinet - 0.7k


----------



## yvsmadhav (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i3 4130 - 6.8k
> gigabyte h81m s2ph - 4.2k
> kingston hyperx fury 4gb - 2.7k/corsair vengeance /gskill ripjawsX
> wd blue 1tb - 3.5k
> ...



+1 for this!


----------

